

Check if you can be tracked - gabriel34
http://www.canyoutrackme.com/

======
gabriel34
Some of these methods are simply nefarious. Using cache and cookies to track
users is a hack that subverts an useful implementation. I no longer use these
features because "good" companies are using it to hack my browser and track
me.

Here is a new idea: Do you want to track me? ASK ME! Give me a unique hash or
something that I can delete anytime I want without losing functionalities on
the rest of the web. These companies claim they provide a better user
experience by using tracking information. I call their BS; if users wanted to
be tracked there would be no need for such techniques to be developed.

------
billyhoffman
A nice project for the developer to work on, but this is a pretty small subset
of what the EFF's Panopticlick tool does. In fact, TCP timestamps/clock skew
is the only technique I see that is "new" _. And the interface is not as nice.

[https://panopticlick.eff.org/](https://panopticlick.eff.org/)

_ \- New in the sense that its implemented in an easy, online tools that tests
how distinct your browser environment is.

